# Converting Direct Drive to Belt Driven Table Saw



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone:
I have an old Sears Direct Drive Table Saw mounted to it's original stand which I have used for about 8 years. I bought it used and guess that it is probable 30 to 40 years old. Just when I was getting ready to build another Router Table, the motor burned out ... SMOKE! SMOKE! SMOKE! I was wondering if anyone has tried to convert from Direct Drive to Belt Driven or is it even possible? Hate to throw the old girl out. I have cut a lot of wood with it. The motor cage is an odd shape unlike any motor I have seen, so I doubt I could get a replacement.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Unless you have a machine shop and can make an arbor and bearing assembly, your best bet would be to look on www.craigslist.com for a used saw. Or, replace the old girl.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Donm

Just my 2 cents 

I would pull the motor and drop it off at a motor repair shop and let them check it out ,can't hurt  they may be able to repair it.. or may have a replacement motor that will work in it's place..




======



don1 said:


> Hi Everyone:
> I have an old Sears Direct Drive Table Saw mounted to it's original stand which I have used for about 8 years. I bought it used and guess that it is probable 30 to 40 years old. Just when I was getting ready to build another Router Table, the motor burned out ... SMOKE! SMOKE! SMOKE! I was wondering if anyone has tried to convert from Direct Drive to Belt Driven or is it even possible? Hate to throw the old girl out. I have cut a lot of wood with it. The motor cage is an odd shape unlike any motor I have seen, so I doubt I could get a replacement.


----------



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Ridgid 3612*

OK Guys:
I decided I'm going to junk the old girl after all. I can use the stand for another machine. Thought about playing with the blade lift attachment and see if I could convert it into a Router Lift. The main top is cast iron with a couple of mitre slots. Can't think of a use for that. The Fence is really garbage. 

SO I got a deal in the works for a Ridgid 3612 (last of the Emerson built saws made in U.S.A.) Found it on the Internet and lo and behold - the owner of the saw lives about 2 miles from me. He's a Serviceman being transferred to the middle east. The price is quite high at $400.00, but it comes with a couple of dado blades and hold-downs as well as the built in floor jack for moving around. The sucker takes up a lot of real estate, but I can re-organize a few things around. Funny thing is I desperately wanted that saw when it first came out on the market, but could never afford it. Since then, I pretty much filled up my shop. Nothing like re-arrangeing the furniture.

Feedback would be appreciated.
Don


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

"The only issue I see which has been resolved in the newer model of this saw is that the miter slots are not t-track. There are so many t-track miter accessories available that would sure be nice to use but alas. At least rigid was on the ball with the newer version".

Just a blurb I copied off a reveiw I thought you may be interested in.

What did that saw cost new?

Nick


----------



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Converting Direct Drive to Belt Driven*

OK Guys:
I made the plunge & purchased the Ridgid 3612. WHAT A GREAT FENCE! It slides so smoothly and is right on the mark for all my cuts. I must have got lucky because my son-in-law also owns a grey Ridgid Table Saw, but he says my fence is different than his and mine is more accurate. Very odd, because I thought there was only 1 Ridgid 3612.
Anyway, I am basking in the sunshine with this saw. Great stand and lift system as well as a vacuum attachment and a dado blade. Even got a hold-down clamp for crosscutting, along with free delivery from the owner of this great used saw. Thanks for listening,
Donm


----------

